# Scrim or a projection screen (using a scrim as a projection screen)?



## JLNorthGA (Feb 6, 2013)

I've used scrims, I've used projection screens. I've never used a scrim as a projection screen, so I don't now how well it would work.

We've used our fire curtain to show movies - needless to say it didn't look too good. So, Dick and Denise (two of our donors and volunteers) have hinted that they want to show movies. So they asked. I can get a reasonable projection screen for under $1000. I can get an 8' W for under $300. Scrim of course can cost a bit. Basically, they (D & D) are not adverse to ponying up the dollars for such things - within reason.

So - which would give me the best use of potential donor dollars? A scrim (would have to be at least 36' W x 17' H) or a projection screen? Keep in mind that the rear of our house is maybe 60' from the proscenium - so I can get away with a smaller projection screen.


----------



## Morte615 (Feb 6, 2013)

Christmas Town 2012: Gloria! [Full Show] - YouTube

In person this looked really good! And the effect at the beginning of the singer almost floating was beyond great, especially for an Amusement Park Theater.

Though if you are going to be showing movies as a regular (or even semi-regular) thing I would go with an actual movie screen. You will get a better look all around.


----------



## MPowers (Feb 6, 2013)

I have used a scrim many times as a projection surface, both front and rear. It works absolutely great.........in a show scenery context. It really, really sucks for presentation, i.e. a film or movie. 

Draper makes some excellent screens (fair warning, I'm a Draper dealer) that can be free standing or rigged to fly. Either front or rear, sizes up to 60'x40' standard. I suggest you find a dealer in your area and see what they have to offer.


----------



## leastlikely (Feb 6, 2013)

I have used scrim as a projection surface, and it works perfectly well... but it doesn't work *better* than a projection screen. If the primary purpose of what you're buying is to show movies in a "movie theater" type setup, then you want a projection screen. If the primary purpose is to be a set piece that gets video projected onto it, then you want scrim.


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 6, 2013)

We've used both a white and a black scrim as projection surfaces with good results. Obviously, mostly B/W images on the black. One thing that didn't work was our silver Austrian drape. If you weren't sitting straight on it looked like a capcha (those mixed letters and numbers you have to type to process some web pages).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 7, 2013)

If your goal is to show movies, then go with a screen. I agree that Draper is good, so is Da-lite, Stewart, and many others. Projecting a movie on a scrim will be fine, if you want a particular effect for a play, but for movies, not so much. You could potentially save some money and go with the stretch fabric from somewhere like Dazian, but will need a frame, such as truss. If you decide on screens, Da-lite has a great tutorial to help you pick out the right one. You can then take what you learn and compare products from the other manufacturers, or at least be better informed when the sales guy pitches you something.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Feb 7, 2013)

You may want to consider Chameleon Cloth if you're trying to do both.

Large Projection Screens | Projection Scrims |Projection Surfaces


----------

